# E3 2013 Details + Hype thread



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Date: June 11 - 13 2013

Notable Exhibitors:


505 
Activision Blizzard
Atlus 
Bethesda 
Capcom 
CD Projekt RED 
Crytek 
D3Publisher 
Deep Silver 
Disney 
Electronic Arts 
Epic 
Konami 
Microsoft 
Namco Bandai 
Natsume 
Nintendo 
Rebellion 
Sega 
Sony 
Square Enix 
Take Two 
Tecmo Koei
Telltale 
Trion Worlds 
Ubisoft 
Warner Bros.
XSEED 


Press Conferences:

Konami: Thursday, 6 June 2013, 22:30:00
Microsoft: Monday, 10 June 2013, 22:00:00
EA:Tuesday, 11 June 2013, 01:30:00
Ubisoft: Tuesday, 11 June 2013, 03:30:00
Sony: Tuesday, 11 June 2013, 06:30:00

Nintendo Direct:

Nintendo: Tuesday, 11 June 2013, 19:30:00


Waiting for E3:

*i.minus.com/iVG28C3f7v275.gif

Expectations for E3:

*i.minus.com/i0HjVbEfjvNBZ.gif

I just have one thing to say for myself:

*i.minus.com/izzBNurL7DDhD.gif


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

So you're back with the hype/ Just kidding.. 
-----------------------------------------------------

Lot's of reboots last year.
Let's see who got the new IPs this year.


----------



## iittopper (May 31, 2013)

Only interested in BF4 MP , Remedy quantic dream , Xbox one /ps4 exclusive , uncharted 4 and some PC exclusive mmo .


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

Dear EA,
We know you will just blabber about some 50$ DLC And DRM crap.I don't want anything from you
Thanks


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> So you're back with the hype/ Just kidding..
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Lot's of reboots last year.
> Let's see who got the new IPs this year.



We already have a few confirmed new IPs:

The Wonderful 101(Nin)
Quantum Break(MS)
Kinect Solitaire(MS) 
Deep Down(Cap)
Knack(Sny)
Watch_Dogs(Ubi)
Titan(Act - probably cancelled)
Beyond Two Souls(Sny)
Drive Club(Sny)
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy(SE)
Call of Duty: Ghosts(Act) - Disclaimer: They claimed that it was a risky new IP(As opposed to MW4), not me. 
Disney Infinity(Dis)
Project Cars(SM)
X(Nin)


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

Mirror's Edge 2 ^_^


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dear EA,
> We know you will just blabber about some 50$ DLC And DRM crap.I don't want anything from you
> Thanks



*i.minus.com/ibiYkSvGW8XW9O.gif

(not disagreeing)



cyborg47 said:


> Mirror's Edge 2 ^_^



Xbone exclusive 

Lets hope it is not powered by Kinect.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Xbone exclusive
> 
> Lets hope it is not powered by Kinect.



Confirmed? The game hardly has any audience, why cut that down and make it an exclusive? The decision would be too dumb even for a company like EA.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Confirmed? The game hardly has any audience, why cut that down and make it an exclusive?



ME 2 itself has not been confirmed so.... 

As a part of M$'s strategy to get core gamers on to Kinect/Batsuichi they money hat such games. They try to get a small core following on to their console and hope that it will trickle down from there on its own. 

We saw the same with Steel Battalion, Panzer Dragoon and Fable on Kinect this gen.

No reason for it to not happen again . 

EA had said that they are tightening their belts and will concentrate on mega money makers like Battlefield and Star Wars, something Mirror's Edge is not leading a money hat to be the most probable reason it would be done, especially on the tiny install base the console would initially have. I don't happen to think that a rival publisher would money hat them to make the game or either  of Sony & Nintendo money hatting and letting it appear on the Xbone. 

To add to that, all the listings that have appeared are Xbone only leading me to speculate that it is exclusive.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

The only company I RESPECT IN THE WHOLE list is CD Project the DADY Of DRM free GAMES 

Ea is DEAD to me , everyone knows they just need money


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The only company I RESPECT IN THE WHOLE list is CD Proje*K*t the DADY Of DRM free GAMES
> 
> Ea is DEAD to me , everyone knows they just need money



Corrected.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The only company I RESPECT IN THE WHOLE list is CD Proje*k*t the DADY Of DRM free GAMES
> 
> Ea is DEAD to me , everyone knows they just *want *money



FTFY 

Disappointed that you don't respect Bamco & XSEED.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The only company I RESPECT IN THE WHOLE list is CD Proje*k*t the DAD*D*Y Of DRM free GAMES
> 
> Ea is DEAD to me , everyone knows they just *want* money*.*



Fixed that for you.

Three Grammar Nazis strike out of which two are wannabes.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *ME 2 itself has not been confirmed so....
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME2 has been confirmed and released in 2010


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

Another gears of war/god of war situation


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Three Grammar Nazis strike out of which two are wannabes.


Am a Gamer nazi.. I just changed Project to ProjeKt


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Another gears of war/god of war situation



GoW > GoW.

On topic:

Floor Plan:
*www.abload.de/img/westhalltsuzm.jpg
*www.abload.de/img/southhalli2uqe.jpg

Nice tactic by Sony. If someone wants to go to M$ from the Food Court, the best route will be through Sony. 

I also like how Sony & Nintendo are in the open while Microsoft is there at the corner.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> GoW > GoW.



You mean, GoW>GeoW?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You mean, GoW>GeoW?



We're the ones left to decide


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

Square Enix's site says that we will see FFX/X-2 HD, LR:FFXIII, FF:ARR & Guardian Cross at E3. This basically kills any chance of FFVXIII & FFXV unless Square wants to flood us with titles and create even more franchise fatigue. But then again, we _are_ dealing with Square so we never know....

E3 2013 | SQUARE ENIX

A list of games that will be at E3:

*Nintendo*

Next Super Mario game
Pikmin 3
The Wonderful 101
Yarn Yoshi
Retro's new game
X (Takahashi/Monolith Soft RPG)
Mario Kart U
Smash Bros 4
A Link to The Past 2
Pokemon X/Y
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros. 
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past 2 (Unofficial subtitle. Official subtitle TBA)
Mario Party 3DS

*Sony*

Infamous: Second Son
Gran Turismo 6
Knack
Killzone: Shadow Fall
Killzone Mercenary
Knack
Beyond: Two Souls
The Last Guardian

*Capcom*:

Duck Tales Remaster
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara
Lost Planet 3
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies 

*Ubisoft*:

Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag
Watch_Dogs
Rayman Legends
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Ubisoft Reflection's new game. 
South Park: Stick of Truth

*Square Enix*:

Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn
Final Fantasy X-2 HD
Guardian Cross
Kingdom Hearts  HD ReMIX
MonacoThief: What's yours is mine
Deus Ex: Human Revolution: Director's Cut

*Konami*:

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
PES 2014

*Namco Bandai*:

Armoured Core: Verdict Day
Tales of Xillia 
Project X Zone
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2
Dark Souls II

I'll keep updating this list. Feel free to list other publishers and tell me any games I may have missed.

*i.imgur.com/1zhsNj6.jpg

days to go.

*e3.nintendo.com/

Nintendo's E3 site is up. Downloading the calendar indicates that the Direct will last for one hour. 

The silhouettes that appear in the bottom right corner are:


Spoiler



*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char1.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char2.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char3.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char4.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char5.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char6.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char7.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char8.png
*e3.nintendo.com/_ui/images/charart/char9.png


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 1, 2013)

This is fun.  I spend more time in the hype, anticipating games, watching trailers , reading reviews than actually playing the game.  
Nothing for Rockstar Games (GTA V) ?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

R* haven't appeared at E3 for quite some time. Best case, on of the console maker speaks about it/shows it in a 3rd party sizzle reel.



ZTR said:


> Add EA:NFS Rivals



I'm not interested in covering EA. Feel free to create your own list


----------



## ZTR (Jun 1, 2013)

Add EA:NFS Rivals


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

Any clue on what games I can use for the following days?

10 - X
*9 - ???
8 - ???
7 - ???
*6 - GT6
5 - MGSV
4 - Assassins Creed 4
3 - Pikmin 3
2 - Bayonetta 2
1 - The Wonderful 101


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

> ME2 has been confirmed and released in 2010


He meant Mirror's Edge 2 not Mass Effect 2


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> He meant Mirror's Edge 2 not Mass Effect 2



Don't you think i  knew that


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/yJNTUXV.jpg days to go.

Some Kamiya tweets to drum up the hype:

*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340821769982181377



> いぬ忍者…？ pic.twitter.com/CfglqbqulV



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BLsngBDCQAATahe.png

The Japanese text translates to "Inu Ninja".

*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340913570831294464



> XD RT @SebasRD27 This E3 is promising. PS4 and MS will show a lot of launch titles, and Nintendo has great exclusive titles on the way



*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340912861494779904



> Sure. RT @SebasRD27: Kamiya San, are you specting to see an interesting Nintendo E3 Direct with some surprise in there?



*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340911449750777856



> Could be. RT @Ben___: Does this mean Viewtiful Puppy is confirmed for the next Smash Bros? pic.twitter.com/roBcUXYCY8



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BLso74-CEAAk3nS.png

*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340911347497836544



> ('@') RT @Karuvitomsk: For W101, will there be extra hard modes and challenges, things like that?



*twitter.com/PG_kamiya/status/340818560697913345



> Next week...in Ninty Direct... RT @CptWiggleFuffle: Is Bayonetta 2 going to be in the new Nintendo Direct?


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 2, 2013)

What do you guys think, will the gta 5 will be demoed?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

It was already being demoed privately for the press, so why would they want to miss e3.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> It was already being demoed privately for the press, so why would they want to miss e3.



If I am right it got previewed two times right? Oh man so excited


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

Captain Buzzkill reporting in.



dead5 said:


> R* haven't appeared at E3 for quite some time. Best case, on of the console maker speaks about it/shows it in a 3rd party sizzle reel.



Captain Buzzkill out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

Excited (that's just a word TBH. I don't give a shyt.) for E3, especially Batman: Arkham Origins, DA3, GTAV and NFS Rivals.

I hate anime tho.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

The art of reading threads seems to be dead  

Take2 & its subsidiaries like Firaxis & Rockstar are *not* appearing at E3. We will *not* get GTA V(and more importantly Brave New World) info over there unless M$ony decide to highlight it as a part of their 3rd party offerings.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The art of reading threads seems to be dead



Art? Reading doesn't need art... Writing does.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/nFHDbgp.jpg days to go.

Sony Computer Entertainment America - Experience E3 2013 | E3 Insider

E3 website lists The Last Guardian.

PS5 2019



Spoiler



PS3 TBD



Edit: Maybe not. See below.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Sony Computer Entertainment America - Experience E3 2013 | E3 Insider
> 
> E3 website lists The Last Guardian.
> 
> ...



okay I'm saying it, if the game has a release date, I'll go buy a ps3 right then


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

Games I'm waiting for
Witcher 3
Cyberpunk
gta 5-If no PC-BOYCOT R*
Watch Dogs
Batman Origins


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

*Official E3 Site Lists GTA V for PC*

This should come as a relief for GTA fans.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Games I'm waiting for
> Witcher 3
> *Cyberpunk
> **gta 5-If no PC-BOYCOT R*
> ...



@Bold: 2K will not have E3 booths this year. Instead they will have closed room meetings business with investors, retailers etc. Even if information is given we (probably)won't get it unless someone decides to break their NDA and leak it. They said that we will be getting information through the usual channels this spring i.e. Youtube, Twitch.tv, press releases etc. CDPred has said that Cyberpunk will not be there at E3 either. The Big Games of E3 2013 List - gamefront.com | gamefront.com

Bayonetta 2 featuring in next Nintendo Direct on June 11 | Polygon

Master troll Lord Kamiya claims another victim. He doesn't even try. He has been using this format for a long time yet people keep on falling for it. It is possible that B2 will be there at the E3 Nintendo Direct but you shouldn't take this as confirmation.

Edit: More sites fall for this:

*kotaku.com/expect-more-about-bayonetta-2-in-next-nintendo-direct-510987165
*www.mcvuk.com/news/read/bayonetta-2-to-star-in-next-nintendo-direct/0116493
*www.vg247.com/2013/06/03/bayonetta-2-will-be-shown-during-e3-nintendo-direct-stream/
*www.levelup.com/noticias/29471/Bayonetta-2-estara-en-el-Nintendo-Direct-de-E3/
*www.vandal.net/noticia/1350638399/bayonetta-2-podria-estar-presente-en-el-e3/
*www.3djuegos.com/noticia/134101/0/bayonetta-2/wiiu-nintendo-direct-e3/
*mobile.pcgames.de/Bayonetta-2-WiiU...ffenbar-in-kommender-Nintendo-Direct-1072228/
*www.everyeye.it/wiiu/notizia/bayon...-direct-dell-e3-2013_160004?no_interstitial=1
*www.gram.pl/news/2013/06/03/bayonetta-2-pojawi-sie-na-konferencji-nintendo-na-e3.shtml
*www.gamers.fr/actus/2013/06/03/des-nouvelles-de-bayonetta-2-a-l-e3
*www.eurogamer.pt/articles/2013-06-01-estara-bayonetta-2-na-e3-num-nintendo-direct

At least Eurogamer Portugal seems to be aware that he may be trolling. 

Garme Jurnalizm. 

Revolution is coming:





Spoiler



Disappointment is imminent. By Peter Molydeux, a Peter Molyneux pardoy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Official E3 Site Lists GTA V for PC*
> 
> This should come as a relief for GTA fans.



lol. Murder sim? *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/happy-tears-smiley-emoticon.gif

P.S. Damn, your avatar's so kickarse!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2013)

OT:How did you add that sticker here?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

*Sony’s E3 Games List Revealed*

There could be more surprises too. I wonder why capcom's deep down is not in the list.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> OT:How did you add that sticker here?



sticker?

*kotaku.com/sony-calls-the-last-guardians-e3-listing-pure-specula-510993166

The Last Guardian will *not* appear at E3 it seems
So, 2028 PS6?

The Crew, le jeu de course Ubisoft : nos infos - Gameblog.fr

More details about Ubisoft Reflections'(Just Dance 3, 4) new game leaked.

The Crew, le jeu de course Ubisoft : nos infos - Gameblog.fr

Will probably be revealed at E3. 

Eidos Montreal teasing Deus Ex: The Fall

*twitter.com/eidosmontreal/status/341537040107712512



> Are YOU ready for *The Fall?
> *



They had registered deusexthefall.com domain in March.

DeusExTheFall.com - Deus Ex The Fall

Possible that the game to be unveiled at E3?

Nintendo of Germany:



> Heute enthüllten sie weitere Details zum zweiten von insgesamt drei Titeln, die die beiden Videospielunternehmen exklusiv für Wii U und Nintendo 3DS herausbringen werden. *Alle drei Spiele erscheinen noch in diesem Jahr*.



Another possible E3 reveal. 

*www.spindash.de/pressemitteilungen-mit-neuen-informationen-zu-lost-world/6554/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

Any news about Ubi racer 'The Crew'? I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/Ggox9zv.png

Contrary to what the Nintendo Germany press release all the Sonic games won't come out this year. Considering that Nintendo Germany falls under  NOE and IGN usually sources from NOA it is possible that it will come out this year in Europe and next year in America. 

Deus Ex: The Fall will probably be revealed tomorrow.



We will probably still get more detail from Square Enix at E3 though.

Just a week to go 

This year I've chosen the Meaning of Truth as my Hype Track.



For the unaware, the song is from this rather awesome moment

FALCON PUNCH!!!



cyborg47 said:


> Mark my word, you're gonna get trolled tomorrow, like hard!



We are dealing with Square Enix here. They teased us with a new FFT game and it turned out to be a mobile game with exactly 0 tactics that felt like a nostalgia cash in. They said that they will have a major appearance at the PS4 reveal and it ended up being the Silicon Studio developed Agni's Philosophy tech demo shown again and a statement "Please be excited for E3". I've learnt not to trust them.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Deus Ex: The Fall will probably be revealed tomorrow.
> 
> [video=youtube;6vv3_ndmz8U]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv3_ndmz8U[/video]
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Deus Ex: The Fall will probably be revealed tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> We will probably still get more detail from Square Enix at E3 though.



That music, brings pleasant-cy to me.



cyborg47 said:


> Mark my word, you're gonna get trolled tomorrow, like hard!



Square Enix isn't no Yoshida. Hope this is true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Square Enix isn't no Yoshida. Hope this is true.



One of my friends from the industry told me that its an 



Spoiler



iPad game


. It could be just a misinformation, lets see.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> One of my friends from the industry told me that its an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Industry? Dayum, tell him to bring some free goodies.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 4, 2013)

@cyborg47: Could that friend of yours give us details on Dragon Quest in the west? 

Portuguese retailers have put up The Last Guardian for preorder



> *abload.de/img/img_20130604_140405zlebq.jpg
> *abload.de/img/img_20130604_1403191hisx.jpg



Maybe it is happening after all.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Industry? Dayum, tell him to bring some free goodies.



He's not into it yet, still looking for a job, but has made some good contacts


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/l52V8i6.jpg days to go.

8GB Wii U Basic Nixed?

According to this the Wii U basic bundle is being recalled. I'd guess that the White 32GB premium bundle won't be limited to Japan. The eShop was down for maintenance yesterday, so it is possible that a price drop/ambassador 2.0/new bundles may be announced. 

Considering how much the Yen has fallen, Nintendo might just be able to do it without losing too much money. 

According to rumours a Nintendo rep has said don't be surprised if a new Zelda game is announced. 

Harmonix makes players musical magicians in Fantasia: Music Evolved | Polygon

Another one of the 15 xbox exclusives has been confirmed as a Kinect game.

Take this with a grain of salt, but from what I read a title tentatively titled "Kinect Fitness" is incoming.

Bill Trinen seems to be doing his bit to hype us up.

*twitter.com/trintran/status/342128758825836544



> Are you ready for #E3?
> 
> *youtu.be/WvugnxiV6p8



This does mean that Trinen's vacation is over.

*www.mcvuk.com/news/read/ubisoft-anxious-about-watch-dogs-e3-showing/0116547

I hope that they deliver.


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2013)

*Sony E3 2013 Preview: PS4, PS3, PS Vita, Games, Apps And Expected Announcements*

Expectations from PS4 are very high at the moment. I hope sony pull this off positively.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony E3 2013 Preview: PS4, PS3, PS Vita, Games, Apps And Expected Announcements*
> 
> Expectations from PS4 are very high at the moment. I hope sony pull this off positively.


And expectations from the Xbox seem to be quite the opposite, exclusives notwithstanding. Consumer perception of thbatsuichi is still negative.

I expect a straight answer from M$ in E3, or the Xbox will definitely have lost its significance.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And expectations from the Xbox seem to be quite the opposite, exclusives notwithstanding. Consumer perception of thbatsuichi is still negative.
> 
> I expect a straight answer from M$ in E3, or the Xbox will definitely have lost its significance.




And as long as Nintendo doesn't do something like TVii, TVii, TVii, TVii, Sensor Bar, Gamedpad, TVii, "The New Barbecue", Pikmin Anime, Wii Sports U, Cawadoggy there is little way for them to screw up.

Except for overhyped Nintendo fans and people who won't be impressed with the console no matter what and dismiss all the games claiming that they belong to a demographic they don't belong to(even if it is not true) there is (almost) no way they will end up disappointing.

We have:

1. 3D Mario
2. Mario Kart U
3. Super Smash Brothers 4
4. A Mecha RPG that also happens to be Monolith Soft's next game, directed by Tetsuya Takahashi
5. Retro Studio's new game
6. Sonic
7. A third party collaboration.(Iwata had said that they have more third party collaboration*s* not announced yet that would be revealed soon at the investors meet. So far we just got SEGA.)

confirmed for the Direct. 

There is little room for them to disappoint.



gta0gagan said:


> looking forward for the new final fantasy game.......... hope it would be there for pc also...........



A realm reborn is also there for PC. Considering that we are getting 3 main FF games this year I find it unlikely that SE will release another one anytime soon. However, Square isn't really known for managing the Final Fantasy brand well, so we never know.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2013)

looking forward for the new final fantasy game.......... hope it would be there for pc also...........


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

Microsoft has apparently cancelled their Post E3 Media roundtable. Somebody doesn't want questions asked in the crazy free for all Post - E3 environment where it won't be as easy to dodge questions. I wonder what it means for the ×1.

*twitter.com/stevetilley/status/342289498924789760

ブレイブリーデフォルト 2 confirmed? 

Lets hope Square doesn't wait for the platform holder/ another publisher to localize the game and does it itself this time, but considering their semi - recent comments about regionality and demographic focus, I wouldn't put too many eggs in that basket.

*twitter.com/YasumiMatsuno/status/342257724937093120

Puppeteer gets an E3 trailer. Lets hope that Sony gives this game the time it deserves. 



"Xbox One - E3 2013 Teaser Trailer" - Videos - Viddler

ダークソウル coming in the M$ E3 conference? This could be their obligatory Japan represent this time around. However, this franchise did better in the west than in Japan and the lead platform for the next game is confirmed to be PC so maybe not. 



Confirmed to be an iOS game. Not unexpected. 

@Cyborg47: Your friend was right. Plz question him about the status of Dragon Quest in the west for me.

Nintendo hard at work(according to a known leaker ):

*imageshack.us/a/img407/8067/imagefbku.jpg

*www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2013/convocation_notice1306e.pdf?link=rss



> For the “Wii U” system, there were some delays in software development that resulted in intervals between new software title releases at the early stage of this calendar year. Taking this into consideration, *we plan to concentrate on proactively releasing key Nintendo titles from the second half of this year through next year in order to regain momentum for the platform.* Nintendo strives to improve the sales by communicating the compelling nature of our hardware and software to as many people as possible through our new network service called “Miiverse,” which offers an environment where people can empathize with others and share their gaming experiences. We also strive to reduce costs to improve hardware profitability.
> 
> In addition to the above, to adapt to the changes in the environment surrounding the video game market, increase the number of sales opportunities and improve profitability, we will expand the digital business by way of distributing paid add-on content and packaged software content in a digital format. We also reorganized the development divisions to increase hardware and software development efficiency, *and strive to strengthen medium and long-term competitiveness.* Furthermore, in order to offer various software titles, we will increase joint development with outside software developers and build an environment, such as “Nintendo Web Framework,” which enables developers to create software for “Wii U” using web technology.



*twitter.com/kobunheat/status/342310315389759490



> Square Enix Invites You To a Special Final Fantasy Event Held At The Exact Same Time As Nintendo's Event Because We Don't Want You To Go



Square enix has gone full vetard. The last thing they need is less attention, not more.

The 'Future of Final Fantasy' will be revealed June 11 - Destructoid

My iPad is ready. 

E3: Microsoft, Sony unlikely to clarify used games policies | GamesIndustry International



> "We doubt either Microsoft or Sony will address pricing for current- or next-gen consoles at E3, though we do think there is a chance that Nintendo could announce a (badly needed, in our opinion) price cut for the Wii U in an attempt to steal some thunder," Creutz told investors.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...




I'll have to disagree on the price cut part. It will help the Wii U in the short term but damage the Nintendo brand in the long term by making an early price cut an expectation from the consoles. 

Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII Latest Trailer | SQUARE ENIX

Lightning Returns has been delayed again. 

E3 Trailer:



I hope that it doesn't turn out to be a "streamlined" cutscene-battle-cutscene-battle corridor game like the previous two.

*twitter.com/Sora_Sakurai/status/342612212621398016



> お知らせしておきます。6月11日23時配信のNintendo Directで、新作『*スマブラ*』の映像が初披露となります。世界同時、ここが初！ お見逃しなく。



Get the hype. 

*www.geimaku.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/tumblr_m5xqvnwl3e1r4h9woo1_400.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't imagine how the feeling would be if we were at E3 expo. Mind bleeding. 

Lucky people, them 'Mericans.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

Any news about Dragon age 3 ?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2013)

*Square Enix Reveals E3 Line-Up: Next-Generation Final Fantasy Teased*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 7, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance – PC Version Officially Announced, To Be Digital Only | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Square Enix Reveals E3 Line-Up: Next-Generation Final Fantasy Teased*



why square enix why ............?
why are u not realeasing final fantasy games for PC.......................


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> why square enix why ............?
> why are u not realeasing final fantasy games for PC.......................



People have to buy it for it to release on PC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> People have to buy it for it to release on PC



u dont understand things are changing quite a lot even though piracy is increasing and we generally find cracks weeks after the release(in some cases even before) people are still buying pc titles not because they are worth it(but because the original offers things like multiplaer gameplay online achievements and co op) also standard of living of people is increasing (as far as india is concerned) so i think its high, time they can release all of the prequel pc ports to the market .........also i dnt understand what's the problem with it as it will only increase income of company (game developers ) if the game is multiplatform unless some one is forcing the company to be only console oriented........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

Respawn Entertainment

Heavily-modded Source engine is used.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u dont understand things are changing quite a lot even though piracy is increasing and we generally find cracks weeks after the release(in some cases even before) people are still buying pc titles not because they are worth it(but because the original offers things like multiplaer gameplay online achievements and co op) also standard of living of people is increasing (as far as india is concerned) so i think its high, time they can release all of the prequel pc ports to the market .........also i dnt understand what's the problem with it as it will only increase income of company (game developers ) if the game is multiplatform unless some one is forcing the company to be only console oriented........



:Yawn:
My eyes hurt.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Eagerly waiting for a Trailer for DA3


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Geoff Keighley: Something Truly Incredible to Debut At E3 2013*



> "Saw something truly incredible last night that will be a big E3 debut. Even with all the DRM drama, next week will deliver some GREAT games."



I wonder what he's referring to?? Any guesses people!!!!


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> People have to buy it for it to release on PC



Sometimes I wonder if Commander has Dissociate Identity Disorder.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 8, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u dont understand things are changing quite a lot even though piracy is increasing and we generally find cracks weeks after the release(in some cases even before) people are still buying pc titles not because they are worth it(but because the original offers things like multiplaer gameplay online achievements and co op) also standard of living of people is increasing (as far as india is concerned) so i think its high, time they can release all of the prequel pc ports to the market .........also i dnt understand what's the problem with it as it will only increase income of company (game developers ) if the game is multiplatform unless some one is forcing the company to be only console oriented........



And do you think its all about "Indian piracy" that they aren't releasing the games on pc??

Do you know that you cant hit any pirated sites in US and most of the European countries without being caught and penalized?? Do you know piracy is running less in these major markets where each game (PC/consoles) sell for 50 - 60$ (currency in US $) apiece and people still buy them??

The major issue isn't the piracy in all, but the console counts and potential customers on consoles rather than on PCs. Oh yes, major makers have raised the alarming rise in piracy is causing them losses. But that's not "the" issue.



darkv0id said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Commander has Dissociate Identity Disorder.



He has a point in a way.. 

People in developed countries treat consoles as their gaming unit than the pcs. but that doesn't mean they don't own a pc at all


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> He has a point in a way..
> 
> People in developed countries treat consoles as their gaming unit than the pcs. but that doesn't mean they don't own a pc at all



India is no where near to those countries. We still suck a huge ton, but "it's improving" is what they say, IDK. So yeah, Commander is saying the truth. No rental services, no loaning of games, hell, "gaming is bull" is the mentality of Indian people.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*PAX Is Better Than E3*

Its a nice article.

*Platinum Games teases E3 news*


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nintendo turns to Facebook, YouTube and Twitter as alternative to E3 press conference | Polygon

Nintendo has also created a Miiverse Community for E3. I really like the fact that Nintendo is trying to interface with the fans "directly". 

BTW, Satoru Iwata is visiting 3DSes. I'd recommend turning on SpotPass and getting him in the Mii Plaza. He has each and every puzzle piece out there.

Less than 72 hours to go.

*i4.minus.com/jbpISLovYcwIt6.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

dead5 said:


> BTW, Satoru Iwata is visiting 3DSes. I'd recommend turning on SpotPass and getting him in the Mii Plaza. He has each and every puzzle piece out there.



Care to elaborate a little? Nobody knows anything about nintendo products except for you


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 9, 2013)

Basically, through spotpass Nintendo can send you news, updates, patches etc. The MiiPlaza is where Mii's appear. 

Nintendo is sending Iwata to your 3DS in order to communicate with you.

In this case he came to promote Nintendo's E3 Direct. 

In the MiiPlaza you have a game called PuzzleSwap where you need pieces to complete puzzles you get from other Miis. Satoru Iwata has every piece out there.

Just perfect for Nintendo Hype.

*i.imgur.com/0hEtVkI.jpg

The Nvengers.



Spoiler



*fancydresscostumes.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/hulk-reggie-meme.jpeg


For Sony hype:

*i.minus.com/ikzIkCKVso8Rv.gif

The Svengers.

An old image of Sakurai is rather appropriate here:

*puu.sh/3bpzA.jpg

SAKURAIII


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

*s2.n4g.com/media/11/com/7710000/7712878-1_0.png

*cdn2-www.playstationlifestyle.net/assets/uploads/2012/12/doritomania.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jun 11, 2013)

next gen console games are priced at $99.99 on amazon.com...so this means that games will be much more costlier after the consoles are released? what about PC games?

Amazon.com: Xbox One Console


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> next gen console games are priced at $99.99 on amazon.com...so this means that games will be much more costlier after the consoles are released? what about PC games?
> 
> Amazon.com: Xbox One Console



Well that's fcked up. PC gaming for me 

Star Wars!? HOLY MOLLY! we're kinda getting the Battlefield 2143 haha


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

DA3!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw pics of DA3 Trailer


Spoiler



A crying Varric  and Morrigan with an Evil smile spotted.




Why is Morrigan Evil all of a sudden?
Did Flemeth take over her?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Fail with UFC! xD

DAMN!!!!! BF4 MP!!!

THE DESTRUCTION!!

ME2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2013)

Da3 da3 da3 da3 da3 da3 da3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im sorry but i couldnt contain myself
I have to play another round of Dragon Age origins and DA2 before this releases.. ( I lost my savegames and I DARE NOT PLAY DA3 without them )


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

Its dragon age inquisition btw and it runs on Frostbite 3.

Faith's looking lovely in ME2. Can't wait for the title. Missed BF4 MP. Will dl the videos afterwards.

Currently watching Ubi's conference. No watchdogs or AC4 gameplay. Only CGI 
It's underwhelming.

WAITTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ubi has an ACE up its sleeve and its looking fantastic.

Its *"Tom Clancy's The Division".* Graphics are so next-gen and gameplay is excellent.

Its an RPG. For PS4 and xbox one


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

just finished Sony event, phew time to sleep, but before that 

Microsoft got fcked by Sony.. 

MS has real trouble now.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

PS4 so far the better console for its price (399$) and DRM free gaming (no "online check every 24 hrs" and used games supported fully)


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

I was most impressed with the division, bf4 was good, I noticed some bugs and some horrible graphics in mp...(yes it's me complaining about gfx in bf4 ) 

Other than that watchdogs was good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Microsoft got fcked by Sony..
> 
> MS has real trouble now.



Yep, left, right and center. Hope they kill Xbox now, for real.

Japs are back! YEH!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> just finished Sony event, phew time to sleep, but before that
> 
> Microsoft got fcked by Sony..
> 
> MS has real trouble now.



you sleep at 8:39  AM ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> you sleep at 8:39  AM ??



FYI, there was a Sony conference, which rocked and pwned M$.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> you sleep at 8:39  AM ??


I skipped sleep


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you to link to Sony PS4 press conference video done today?? i cant get it.

Shiva


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Can you to link to Sony PS4 press conference video done today?? i cant get it.
> 
> Shiva



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/...cussion-trolls-will-banned-2.html#post1922484


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks.

Shiva


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

So, I watched all the E3 conferences live, and I have a mixed reaction to the event overall.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*The New Mirror's Edge is Coming to PC Too*

Nice!!!!!

*E3 2013: Titanfall Screens, Gameplay Footage*

One of the  best games showcased at E3. Show stopper imo.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *E3 2013: Titanfall Screens, Gameplay Footage*
> 
> One of the  best games showcased at E3. Show stopper imo.



Nope. Sunset Overdrive took the cake for me.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ Oh the one by "Insomniac Games"?? Yeah that was very different with a water color theme. It was a CGI footage though ( though there's no doubt that in-game, it'll look equally same and good).

Titanfall was all in-game and that new "Source" engine looked brilliant. Valve is following epic's lead here.

Did you like "Ryse"? I kind of loved it. Cryengine 3 looked so good in next-gen consoles. The gameplay was brutally solid too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Did you like "Ryse"? I kind of loved it. Cryengine 3 looked so good in next-gen consoles. The gameplay was brutally solid too.



QTE spam.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *The New Mirror's Edge is Coming to PC Too*
> 
> Nice!!!!!
> 
> ...



+1 on titanfall.. If it was there for pc or ps4, i will not even bother to buy BF4. BTW, i will upgrade to ps4 for sure


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> QTE spam.



Agreed. And the game also looked bad. I didn't like the acting, I didn't like the animations, I didn't like how the animation sequences weren't seamless at all.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Agreed. And the game also looked bad. I didn't like the acting, I didn't like the animations, I didn't like how the animation sequences weren't seamless at all.



This will be another Prince of Persia 2008, sans the beautiful art style.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> This will be another Prince of Persia 2008, sans the beautiful art style.



Probably worse. The graphics look pretty bland compared to what the engine is capable of. Even medium settings Crysis 3 looks better than this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Probably worse. The graphics look pretty bland compared to what the engine is capable of. Even medium settings Crysis 3 looks better than this.



You sure your eyes are fine? First you were saying BF4's not that great compared to BF3, now Ryse too? That's just wrong. Ryse looked beautiful, even when nothing else was.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> +1 on titanfall.. If it was there for pc or ps4, i will not even bother to buy BF4. BTW, i will upgrade to ps4 for sure



Titanfall is coming to Xbox-one, Xbox-360 and *PC*.  Its a Microsoft exclusive and windows is Microsoft's offspring.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> You sure your eyes are fine? First you were saying BF4's not that great compared to BF3, now Ryse too? That's just wrong. Ryse looked beautiful, even when nothing else was.



Ryse was brilliant and you're right. The QTE's are optional. It will match or might even surpass 300.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Titanfall* is coming to Xbox-one, Xbox-360 and *PC*.  Its a Microsoft exclusive and windows is Microsoft's offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryse was brilliant and you're right. The QTE's are optional. It will match or might even surpass 300.



I'm so getting the ahem version, in your face MS. we are against xbone

PS4 troll out


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> PS4 troll out



*phew* Thank Gandalf.

We don't want them messing Windows up, now do we? BTW, Titanfall's SP is gonna suck arse, it's a MP game just like BF but with Titans.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You sure your eyes are fine? First you were saying BF4's not that great compared to BF3, now Ryse too? That's just wrong. Ryse looked beautiful, even when nothing else was.



And I'm not lying. Did you not notice, or did you _choose to_ not notice I wrote that it was bland *compared to what the engine is capable of*??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And I'm not lying. Did you not notice, or did you _choose to_ not notice I wrote that it was bland *compared to what the engine is capable of*??



Looked like Crysis 3 to me, the lighting, textures and all. (1080p)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

Ryse looked great but it has way too much Quick time events .. Every now and then, its okay but not throughout the entire combat


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah it did look great, but what's the point, the entire thing was boring as hell.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Looked like Crysis 3 to me, the lighting, textures and all. (1080p)



Of course it did, but Crysis 3 at low settings, not high. I wanted better visuals. Especially from a developer which says "60% of the game is graphics."

Check this trailer out guys!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


>



Wow! Nintendo has the power?! Darn.

Now I'm even more excited for Pacific Rim.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow! Nintendo has the power?! Darn.
> 
> Now I'm even more excited for Pacific Rim.



Doncha love that trailer? I'm super excited for X 

And did you know, somehow, it is Nintendo that is pushing 60fps 1080p (X is no exception, and neither is Bayonetta 2) in almost every game that they announced/ discussed for the Wii U yesterday, lol.

And what's with Pacific rim


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Robots! Giant robots give him nerdgasm


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Robots! Giant robots give him nerdgasm



Then play Xenoblade Chronicles on the Wii. Half the planet is made up of a giant robot, lol.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Ryse looked great but it has way too much Quick time events .. Every now and then, its okay but not throughout the entire combat



QTE's are optional mate. 

Ryse - QTE's are optional execution moves - NeoGAF



> Just on the Gamespot stream a dev explained what the QTEs are about. You can basically trigger an execution move and have a QTE minigame during the execution instead of a uninterrupted canned animation. He promises they have a mature sword/shield combat system underneath.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> QTE's are optional mate.
> 
> Ryse - QTE's are optional execution moves - NeoGAF



First QTE was definitely forced.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> First QTE was definitely forced.



Doesn't matter.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Doesn't matter.



Why? Prithee tell me...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why? Prithee tell me...



Stick with plain English and not archaic. It's going to confuse a lot of members here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Stick with plain English and not archaic. It's going to confuse a lot of members here.



Just answer the question please...

No need to resort to attacking my use of language. Prithee is very common in English and won't confuse anybody.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Did IThehappy hack and started using your account or what?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

OT// what is Prithee ??


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Sony Explains The Last Guardian's E3 Absence*

Man, i don't think this game will ever release.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Did IThehappy hack and started using your account or what?



olololo, yea, that dude got all angry and shyt if someone opposed him. 

And yeah, WTF's "prithee"? It sounds like a name to me.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

I thought vickybat's real name was "Prithee".


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Me too, I thought he was kind of insulting him calling him 'prithee', as in a girl's name. LOL!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

Prithee is an archaic or old fashioned term for the word "please".

Prithee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Why to use words like these in a technical forum, is absolutely beyond my comprehension.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

And i really thought Vickybats name was "Preeti"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

vickypreeti!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

PreetiBat!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Vickypreeti, she is the night!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Vickypreeti, she is the night!



Don't......
Otherwise Batmanlady will beat the crap outta you 









Spoiler



Ok,Enough trolling now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Vickybat, instead of getting worked up because I used a word you are unfamiliar with, why dont you answer my question? Don't divert from the topic. If you want to refuse to answer, just say that.

If I remember correctly (and I do) there is a free dictionary on the internet that has meanings for words that you do not know.

Wiktionary

How hard is it to use such a service guys?

This is the first place where I found people getting confused by my usage of that word.

Prithee literally is a combination of 'I pray to thee', but while it is certainly not in common usage, it is not a word that is unfamiliar in the english speaking world. It isnt wrong for me to assume that I'm allowed to use an english word in an english speaking forum.

So like I said before, please answer the question instead of avoiding it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PreetiBat!





cyborg47 said:


> Vickypreeti, she is the night!





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Don't......
> Otherwise Batmanlady will beat the crap outta you



Oh man, you guys ruined by view of Batman, he needs to be manly! Yeah? MANLY! (No sexism intended.)

Just started Arkham City and man-oh-man, Catwoman >>>>>> Lara Croft.  Dayum.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*E3 2013: Microsoft's Phil Harrison defends Xbox One as 'worth the extra'*

*Sony retains the upper hand at E3 games expo in LA*

This was really expected.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not surprised at microsoft's step the same way I'm not surprised at your hue and cry over a non-issue and choice to ignore my question.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not surprised at microsoft's step the same way I'm not surprised at your hue and cry over a non-issue and choice to ignore my question.



*geektyrant.com/storage/0999-post-images/7929159.jpeg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

Either the writer at the telegraph or Microsoft is misleading readers by calling titanfall exclusive to X1, and calling the smaller budget titles indie even though M$ is the publisher.

EDIT:

*Nintendo's Miyamoto: All this talk about our earnings is "silly"*

*art.penny-arcade.com/photos/i-fWkgG24/0/950x10000/i-fWkgG24-950x10000.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Vickybat, instead of getting worked up because I used a word you are unfamiliar with, why dont you answer my question? Don't divert from the topic. If you want to refuse to answer, just say that.
> 
> If I remember correctly (and I do) there is a free dictionary on the internet that has meanings for words that you do not know.
> 
> ...


How many times do you end up explaining people what you mean?? Is it so difficult to use the words that are common or do u think its "yo-yo" if you complicate your sentence?? Believe me it isn't cool. Lot of people here will agree with me on this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> How many times do you end up explaining people what you mean?? Is it so difficult to use the words that are common or do u think its "yo-yo" if you complicate your sentence?? Believe me it isn't cool. Lot of people here will agree with me on this.


This is the only forum where I ever have to explain things.

I don't 'think' about making my sentence cooler. All I did was type naturally as the words came to my head. This isn't the first time I've used words like these and it certainly won't be the last.

I'm not going to change the way I write or speak just because I use less common words in my text/ speech. Call me arrogant if you want to, but I prefer to explain myself rather than change my speech pattern, especially when my syntax is impeccable.

Isn't it better to learn something new rather than to stick to what you already know?

On topic:

Dead Rising 3 Reaches for the Call of Duty Crowd - GameSpot.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

That fish ai answer from DICE was hilarious!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This is the only forum where I ever have to explain things.
> 
> I don't 'think' about making my sentence cooler. All I did was type naturally as the words came to my head. This isn't the first time I've used words like these and it certainly won't be the last.
> 
> ...



Oh on.. it isn't.. If it was a learning forum we wouldn't have asked you to stop it.. 

"When you are in Rome, be like a Roman"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Oh on.. it isn't.. If it was a learning forum we wouldn't have asked you to stop it..
> 
> "When you are in Rome, be like a Roman"



But I am not in Rome, so I do not have to be like a Roman. With my use of a less common word I have not broken any rules.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> But I am not in Rome, so I do not have to be like a Roman. With my use of a less common word I have not broken any rules.



So pleasing to know that you are not in Rome yet.. Lets see if you ever go to Rome


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> But I am not in Rome, so I do not have to be like a Roman. With my use of a less common word I have not broken any rules.



*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTyAc0yEMN4WsUFUGruqFiEPs4S9n61FLaesrxb8pQLp0dLeOlHwg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> So pleasing to know that you are not in Rome yet.. Lets see if you ever go to Rome



I've already been to Rome before and it was pretty good  But I'm not in Rome right now.

But don't go off-topic any further.



cyborg47 said:


> *encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTyAc0yEMN4WsUFUGruqFiEPs4S9n61FLaesrxb8pQLp0dLeOlHwg



Isn't it obvious that my response was within the context of that post?

You have every right to suggest that I refrain from using less common words, and I won't stop you from doing that, but you can't force me to behave in the way you want me to. And if this isn't a learning forum, then why do we even help people troubleshoot their systems, games, or give suggestions to them or even discuss anything at all? Aren't we all learning something new in the process?

You guys are making a Python out of a Desert Rosy Boa. I just spoke like I normally do and you guys just had to pounce on me and divert attention from the real issue.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anybody know if gta5 was showcased as a demo at e3....i don't think that it was and am wondering why not....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Does anybody know if gta5 was showcased as a demo at e3....i don't think that it was and am wondering why not....


May be there arent ready with a demo yet


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2013)

guys check this out...a new engine...and the game looks even more awesome...the gameplay is just too good



and this gameplay of FF-XV looks good too...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

abhidev said:


> guys check this out...a new engine...and the game looks even more awesome...the gameplay is just too good
> 
> 
> 
> and this gameplay of FF-XV looks good too...



The Division's demo looked pretty orchestrated. The gameplay seemed typical, and I don't know how well players will actually co-ordinate with each other once the game actually comes out.

We've already seen how squads seem to be a fail concept in BF3 (and will be in BF4) because online nobody cares, here's hoping that the co-operative element of the Division is not


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The Division's demo looked pretty orchestrated. The gameplay seemed typical, and I don't know how well players will actually co-ordinate with each other once the game actually comes out.
> 
> We've already seen how squads seem to be a fail concept in BF3 (and will be in BF4) because online nobody cares, here's hoping that the co-operative element of the Division is not



Because it failed with you? get a team on skype and play the game, its best played that way.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Because it failed with you? get a team on skype and play the game, its best played that way.



Correct.. Squad play is not for random players 



cyborg47 said:


> Because it failed with you? get a team on skype and play the game, its best played that way.



Correct.. Squad play is not for random players


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Because it failed with you? get a team on skype and play the game, its best played that way.


It's so easy to get a team on skype for you isn't it?

None of my "real" friends play the game, and most of my online friends don't know how to play as teams. Most real ones don't even play on PC (and when they do you can be sure the legit version is in a shop).

I'm talking about the concept failing in general, not for real teams and clans.

If it works for you and rakesh_ic, more power to you, but in general, multiplayer even in the TDM and Squad combat modes are literally a free-for-all.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It's so easy to get a team on skype for you isn't it?
> 
> None of my "real" friends play the game, and most of my online friends don't know how to play as teams. Most real ones don't even play on PC (and when they do you can be sure the legit version is in a shop).
> 
> ...



I believe the scenario that you are talking about arises only when you dont utilize the core essence of squad-play. Oh yes, its not a one player game in the squad. all the 4 of the squad mates has to play along for this to work. So thats why i said, playing with random guys will not work for any squad games (specially FPS).

Leave alone BF3, a strategy game like LOL/DOTA fails many a times if u play solo (not going without a formed team), leave alone an FPS where you can score some kills being alone and even win games if u are skilled.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*E3 2013: Hideo Kojima Feels He Needs to Do Better on Metal Gear Solid V After Seeing Ubisoft’s The Division*

The division must be really good, considering comments like this coming straight from the stealth and tactical espionage master, Hideo Kojima san.





> "I thought it received a good reaction, but after seeing *Ubisoft’s [TomClancy's] The Division I felt I have to work harder.* At E3 we’re fighting against the powerhouses of the whole world. At one time I thought I managed to win that battle with Metal Gear Solid 3. For that reason we gave ourselves the objective to “win the world once more” with Metal Gear Solid V. The V in the title is the V for victory."


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I believe the scenario that you are talking about arises only when you dont utilize the core essence of squad-play. Oh yes, its not a one player game in the squad. all the 4 of the squad mates has to play along for this to work. So thats why i said, playing with random guys will not work for any squad games (specially FPS).
> 
> Leave alone BF3, a strategy game like LOL/DOTA fails many a times if u play solo (not going without a formed team), leave alone an FPS where you can score some kills being alone and even win games if u are skilled.



And I'm not disagreeing. All I'm saying is that you will find it difficult to play in squads online.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And I'm not disagreeing. All I'm saying is that you will find it difficult to play in squads online.



You're fault then, you wouldn't die in battlefield and complain that its not like COD where you survive way longer, and tell the developers to tailor it for you, would you?
There are usernames appearing in the list, add them, make friends with them, or we have the TDF group on battlelog too. If you're a lone ranger, then stick with the single player games. You cannot simply fault the game for not playing by your tastes 

Oh and let me tell you, I play with friends, and its a blast, best gaming experience I've ever had.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You're fault then, you wouldn't die in battlefield and complain that its not like COD where you survive way longer, would you?
> There are usernames appearing in the list, add them, make friends with them, or we have the TDF group on battlelog too. If you're a lone ranger, then stick with the single player games. You cannot simply fault the game for not playing by your tastes
> 
> Oh and let me tell you, I play with friends, and its a blast, best gaming experience I've ever had.





You're missing the point entirely.

I never complain when I die in Battlefield 3. I have a lot of friends in Battlelog, and I know most of them for the past couple of years . But none of them really play like a squad, and you failed to notice that I wrote that? And the fact that friends from real life do not even play the damn game?

I like the gameplay of Battlefield 3. I really do. Much better than CoD (which I haven't touched post MW2).

The reason why the squad tactics of the game fails is that people never follow orders, and there is no implementation of steps to correct this. 

Like I said, if you have friends and they know how to play team tactics, more power to you. But that isn't what happens for 99% of the players.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> multiplayer even in the TDM and Squad combat modes are literally a free-for-all.



TDM is another name for FFA, to get the most outta BF3, you gotta play Conquest.



Extreme Gamer said:


> The reason why the squad tactics of the game fails is that people never follow orders, and there is no implementation of steps to correct this.



Then you haven't played it with the right people. BF3's never meant to jump into the multiplayer alone, it's meant to play with friends pre-planned, if you know what I mean. It's not necessary that you communicate with voice chat, use text chat and there are good commands given in the game itself. If you can't find friends, well, you probably made a wrong decision buying BF3. Or you can play alone and keep the complaining to minimum.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> TDM is another name for FFA, to get the most outta BF3, you gotta play Conquest.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you haven't played it with the right people. BF3's never meant to jump into the multiplayer alone, it's meant to play with friends pre-planned, if you know what I mean. It's not necessary that you communicate with voice chat, use text chat and there are good commands given in the game itself. If you can't find friends, well, you probably made a wrong decision buying BF3. Or you can play alone and keep the complaining to minimum.



Deathmatch is FFA, not TDM. Although this game does not have a Deathmatch mode, it doesn't mean TDM and SDM become FFAs. You don't go around killing your own team, lol.

Also, the same thing happens in Conquest [it's been quite a while since I played BF3, so the name of this mode wasn't on the top of my mind]. People never listen to their squad leaders (if the leaders even bother to issue commands).

I bought BF3 because people recommended I play it. I usually don't jump into a game alone. I used to be a part of another group and they used to have their own servers. But people never really play as a team.

I don't even use voice commands. Chat messages and preset commands have always been fine for me.

Finally, I'm not complaining. All I'm saying is that squad tactics enforcement should be implemented in the game to deter people from disobeying commands. This game was my first foray into Battlefield after I burned cash in 2142 (my first BF game), and you expect me to know each and every detail about the game?

And why would it be a wrong decision to buy the game? I had lots of fun when I played it. My point still holds that team tactics in the game are fail unless you have a genuine squad.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 14, 2013)

Heck.. in BF3 TDM's it rare to find a squad with different perks. when in conquest we often create a new squad, if anyone else joins unless he is a skilled player we kick them from the squad. many squad leaders don't know how to give command/objectives. few months ago we used to play a lot with one of two squads. mostly in tanks. but now a days not many play at the same time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Deathmatch is FFA, not TDM. Although this game does not have a Deathmatch mode, it doesn't mean TDM and SDM become FFAs. You don't go around killing your own team, lol.



You took it literally. But yea, you're right.



> Also, the same thing happens in Conquest [it's been quite a while since I played BF3, so the name of this mode wasn't on the top of my mind]. People never listen to their squad leaders (if the leaders even bother to issue commands).



Again, you're playing with wrong people.



> I bought BF3 because people recommended I play it. I usually don't jump into a game alone. I used to be a part of another group and they used to have their own servers. But people never really play as a team.



I guess they were excited about 64 players and the graphics and jumped from CoD.  [Not literally] 

But I'm thinking you never really got into a good set of people who play BF3 as it's meant to be played.



> Finally, I'm not complaining. All I'm saying is that squad tactics enforcement should be implemented in the game to deter people from disobeying commands.



Yea, thankfully there's Spectator mode in BF4, so mods can actually watch lone wolfs and kick 'em out.




> And why would it be a wrong decision to buy the game? I had lots of fun when I played it. My point still holds that team tactics in the game are fail unless you have a genuine squad.



You never mentioned you liked the game. Good to know.  And yea, you never had the chance to play with a genuine BF squad but you're true.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/sRMQOra.gif


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You took it literally. But yea, you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we're in agreement 

You have to realize that given the massive number of players out there, it isn't easy to find people who actually want to play as teams.

I think there are numerous easy ways to deter people from disobeying commands.

For example, if your squad leader wants the squad to capture point E, then perhaps make the point capture of other points slower, stop giving the bonus points for capture, and remove the team capture bonus (i.e. if multiple people are capturing the same point, then all those disobeying commands will not speed up the capture).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So we're in agreement
> 
> You have to realize that given the massive number of players out there, it isn't easy to find people who actually want to play as teams.
> 
> ...



Which will force these players to un-join any squad and play as individuals.. and I am sure they will do that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Which will force these players to un-join any squad and play as individuals.. and I am sure they will do that



That way at least people who want to team-play will be able to 

I've seen cases when all squads of have 1 or two people and a party that joins later can't play together because of that.

_____________________________________________________
New post:

Wow, just wow:

Gizmodo: I got thrown in Microsoft 'Jail' for taking pictures of nothing

-----------------------------------

The Crappy side of E3 for video game journalists


----------

